
Ask HN: What's your favorites conferences? - Lenad
I have in mind tech related conferences but it might be something else.
Why do you appreciate it? Do you attend the event? Watch it online?
======
gek
I really like the chaos communication congress in Germany. It has a nice
mixture of technical talks societal talks. Most of the talks are in English,
but there are some German ones as well. They're really good at uploading
videos quickly as well, so if I can't make it to go in person, I just watch on
YT.

~~~
thorin
This looks brilliant, my wife is out tonight - entertainment sorted!

------
atsaloli
I like Ohio Linux Fest ([https://ohiolinux.org/](https://ohiolinux.org/)) even
though I have to fly across the country to attend it. It's cozy and it's got
heart. I remember having breakfast with Ethan Galstad (Nagios founder) a few
years back, and he keynoted it last year. They had some great speakers last
year, a father-daughter entrepreneur pair (Joe and Lily Born). It was lovely!

------
kkoppenhaver
I really enjoyed Laracon (US: [http://laracon.us/](http://laracon.us/) EU:
[https://laracon.eu/2017/](https://laracon.eu/2017/) )

Even as someone who had never written a line of Laravel in my life when my
company sent me, I was welcomed and found that I could understand many of the
talks. Some, of course, sent over my head, but there were others there who
really got alot of of those as well.

------
c517402
Brazilian School of Cosmology and Gravitation, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

[http://www.ceacbrasil.com/bscg/](http://www.ceacbrasil.com/bscg/)

Unfortunately, not there this year.

------
EnderMB
It's very niche to one open-source CMS, and it's not even the major one, but
I'm a fan of the Umbraco UK Festival. It's one day in London with a bunch of
talks, and a ton of socialising.

------
8draco8
I like Voxxed Days series of conferences
[https://voxxeddays.com](https://voxxeddays.com) . They are doing them all
over Europe, good content and not crazy expensive. Here you have Voxxed Days
Bristol
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPZC59LwYbiKx3u6SFfWNpQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPZC59LwYbiKx3u6SFfWNpQ)

------
runT1ME
LambdaConf is small midwest conference focused on Functional Programming.
Wonderful mix of beginner workshops, advanced talks and everything in between.
Childcare on site, nice venue, wonderful food and a lot of really enthusiastic
people willing to chat and discuss various topics of interest.

------
indescions_2017
I still love the pilgrimage feel of giant spectacles: walking the floor at
PAX, GDC, or E3 is sensory overload and I'm addicted ;) Goal is to attend one
of the offshoots in Asia such as PAX Guangzhou or GDC Shanghai. And someday
the grandaddy of them all, the Tokyo Game Show!

------
kagaw
I like NDC conferences because most talks are about practicality and based on
experiences
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTdw38Cw6jcm0atBPA39a0Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTdw38Cw6jcm0atBPA39a0Q)

------
derpyderps
I enjoy defcon. I've been going for nearly 20 years and it's changed a lot,
but dark tangent (guy who started it) has kept it pretty honest to the hacker
ethos. I've heard shmoocon is good too, but it's sold out every year I've
wanted to go.

------
vinum_sabbathi
i go to a fair amount of conferences

dcdevfest: this was a great conference right in the midatlanti area in the
capital one hq. was really a good crowd interested in a bunch of deep tech
talks. nice facilities, not much in the way of vendor space.

aws reinvent - really always enjoy this because it's really the big event of
the year. everyone who's involved in technology/cloud/whatever shows up to
learn, pitch and hang out. there's some feelings of traditional "trade show"
buy there's value in the whole experience. vegas is a bit much.

mongodb world - a good event if you are specific to this market. workshops are
helpful.

------
SirLJ
Defcon, Cisco live, + some small circle invitation only events in Europe

------
tombot
selfish plug for a product conference I co-organise in the UK called Canvas.
We try to find speakers doing the actual hard behind the scenes work building
amazing products.
[http://canvasconference.co.uk/](http://canvasconference.co.uk/)

You can watch last years talk from Netflix, Spotify, Slack, Intercom, Facebook
etc [http://383project.com/blog/canvas-2016-the-full-
talks/](http://383project.com/blog/canvas-2016-the-full-talks/)

------
francesca
I've always loved Gophercon. I was at the first two events and it was focused
and I think helped solidify an awesome community.

